# Reputable engine builder/machine shop in Phoenix area?



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

*Reputable engine builder/machine shop in AZ?*

Title says it all... I want to get my engine rebuilt or at least the machine work done for a rebuild I'll do on my own. Beck and Phoenix Engines both seem to have a lot of bad reviews so I'm not sure where else to head. I was hoping someone may know reputable and reliable place. I actually live in Prescott, so Prescott or Flagstaff work too... I just figured it would be more likely to find someone in Phoenix.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Indecision said:


> Title says it all... I want to get my engine rebuilt or at least the machine work done for a rebuild I'll do on my own. Beck and Phoenix Engines both seem to have a lot of bad reviews so I'm not sure where else to head. I was hoping someone may know reputable and reliable place. I actually live in Prescott, so Prescott or Flagstaff work too... I just figured it would be more likely to find someone in Phoenix.


Good luck, I looked from L.A to Phoenix for weeks and finally shipped my engine here.

Central Virginia Machine Service - Home of the Injured Engine!

Update: DO NOT send your engine to CVMS!

http://www.gtoforum.com/f170/central-virginia-machine-service-cvms-negative-review-106018/


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

If I had the money to send it there, I would. I'm basically trying to stay under $3k and get it back on the road... spun rod bearing I think. In a couple years I'll have the money to do a better build, but it's just not in the cards right now. I'm a full time student and money is tight. The car may just end up sitting at this rate.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah, Pontiacs are not cheap and the local Pontiac builder close to me had really bad reviews and he wanted more than this even with the shipping.

My car is parts matching numbers (I am the 3rd owner) and the job is above my pay grade.
I didn't want to do a shadetree job or take a chance on ruining my block.
You may just have to wait and save up to get it done right, there are not a lot of builders that know anything about Pontiacs and from what I have read Jim is one of the best.
Patience Grasshopper, I waited 40+ years for my GTO, I wanted one ever since I saw one when I was 11.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Mine isn't "numbers matching", doesn't bother me at all. I'll probably do a full aftermarket motor at some point.

As for the patience... I hear you, but I put 12k on my car last year and driving around in a boring ass newer car with no character sucks. And I want to get it driveable while I do a much larger project.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

"Right", "Fast", or "Cheap"... pick any two.

For my money, if I didn't build my own engines, CVMS would always be my first choice.


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

With that budget, you're gonna have a hard time. 

Have you thought about trying it yourself? Messing up engines is a great way to learn. I know I went through my first engine five or six times before it "took."


----------



## M1Lover (Nov 29, 2017)

*Tucson Pontiac Engine Builder*

This guy is in Tucson. Has a stellar reputation, is backed up months, is not cheap but at least you know what you're getting.

Paul Carter
Carter Cryogenics
Cryogenics, cryogenic treatment, cryogenic processing, Carter Cryogenics.
520-409-7236
Koerner Racing Engines
You killed it, We build it!
520-294-5758


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I ended up getting royally screwed by CVMS, I wouldn't send CVMS a Briggs and Stratton let alone a Pontiac engine.
I had it redone right by Southwest Engines in San Bernardino.


----------

